# Schutzhund Protection Training Vids...



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's some recent training footage....Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD "Chico" (Reteaching the Hold & Bark)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aURSq1qECp0

AB "Friday" (targeting & grips)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4NkSWa9rnc

GSD "Malachai" (18 Months Old)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3A-bHM2wE0

AB "Lily" (learning Voran & hold & bark)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOlACRz6mI0

AB "Bugsy" (prey drive development & confidence)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3hJjDYAnOU


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Sharing some training footage from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P94Fcl-_3Go

GSD Malachai...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO2R4tBe2xY


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good work nice dogs


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike...Here's a few more recent training vids...Thanks for viewing.TS

AB Lily...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kov6jPC958

AB Hawk....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKqCO7O9LXc


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Troy Seaton said:


> Thanks Mike...Here's a few more recent training vids...Thanks for viewing.TS
> 
> AB Lily...
> 
> ...


Troy, 
especially liked the work with Hawk...he *needs* this kind of work for now..in my opinion, I told him as much last week..take the dog back to the toy...


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

Very nice. Really enjoyed watching. Great work. 

I'm curious to know who your main influences have been in learning helper work.

-Aamer


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

Any plans to move to Ontario, Canada ever ? The weather is not much worse then Chicago  You'd feel home here.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Joby...Hawk has some training issues for sure that need to be addressed that all go back to his foundation work or lack there of...This is John's first working dog so we can expect mistakes so it's a challenge on both fronts...............Hi Aamer...THANKS for the kind words and best of luck to you as well.......I would have to say that Tom Riche(R.I.P) has been my greatest influence hands down....TONS of PASSION in his approach to decoying plus his positive influence on the handler/dog team was very critical in my development...Tom was a true asset to the working dog world and is missed by many. TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Some footage from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico (3rd session reteaching the hold & bark)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59JNWXHQI78

GSD Malachai...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp-reF2RsOM


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work!!!! and it make your job a bit easier with nice dogs your able to move forward rather than pissing around


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike...You should come on down for weekend of training before that white stuff starts falling  Here's some footage of Chico's session from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQ3wATCP_g


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> Thanks Mike...You should come on down for weekend of training before that white stuff starts falling  Here's some footage of Chico's session from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS
> 
> GSD Chico...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQ3wATCP_g


I may do that but I have to give training a bit of a rest I have one foot in divorce court Shit I'll give ya a call.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Troy, how's Roxy doing? Haven't seen any new vids of her in a while.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Jesus....Roxy is doing great...haven't done much with her recently but will be starting up again soon....VERY driven and one of the most athletic dogs I've been around...CRAZY fast and from a sit can jump a foot over my head and I'm 6' 2"  ......Charlie is doing awesome and working with a new Helper...biting super on the sleeve and showing strong nerve with the limited pressure that has been applied...REALLY EXCITED about his future....Hope all is well. TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some footage of some Bulldog training from earlier tonight...Thanks for viewing.TS

AB Lily...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGZcgRCYAYQ

AB Friday...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVtFsqmRZUo

AB Bugsy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XuX9lFs4J8


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Troy Seaton said:


> Hey Jesus....Roxy is doing great...haven't done much with her recently but will be starting up again soon....VERY driven and one of the most athletic dogs I've been around...CRAZY fast and from a sit can jump a foot over my head and I'm 6' 2"  ......Charlie is doing awesome and working with a new Helper...biting super on the sleeve and showing strong nerve with the limited pressure that has been applied...REALLY EXCITED about his future....Hope all is well. TS


Hey Troy! All's good here man. Glad that Roxy and Charlie are going well. I know you'll post video of them soon so I'll be looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some more training footage from earlier today of GSD Chico...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftTZfMCWHlI


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some training footage of AB Hawk from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

AB Hawk....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x5A513J-OM


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some recent training footage...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEdAEwhzdz4

AB Lily....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9U9g3i4q48

AB Friday....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXxmRQaEUWg


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Sharing some AB training footage from yesterday..Thanks for viewing.TS

AB Lily...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5sAoGu70V8

AB Friday....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YwTLu0Fzrg

AB Bugsy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQUoltGPWNg


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Sharing some training footage from earlier today of GSD "Chico"...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEoG6MMyD7s


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Some more of Mr. Chico..Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9KJJXy4kGw


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice!! getting close


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike...We're making progress and Chico is ALOT more balanced now as you can just see it in his eyes as well as his actions...anyway...just seen a pic of you behind a large grill on FaceBook  TS


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

this is the second time today I have heard mention of me or my dog on facebook. We had Greg Doud in for another work shop on my last session I told him to tear it up and have some fun with Jett and they went at it. Got to have good food with good dog training


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

I've mostly heard nothing but good things about Greg Doud and will be attending one of his workshops next month in the area and look forward to meeting him....going to be doing some training in the morning with Paavo Papila...don't know much about him besides that he's an F.C.I Judge and has competed on a few World teams...should be interesting.......anyway....you always look at home behind the grill and whip out some tasty treats  here's some footage of AB Friday from earlier tonight.TS

AB Friday....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHaThWQOYMA


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Troy Seaton said:


> I've mostly heard nothing but good things about Greg Doud and will be attending one of his workshops next month in the area and look forward to meeting him....going to be doing some training in the morning with Paavo Papila...don't know much about him besides that he's an F.C.I Judge and has competed on a few World teams...should be interesting.......anyway....you always look at home behind the grill and whip out some tasty treats  here's some footage of AB Friday from earlier tonight.TS
> 
> AB Friday....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHaThWQOYMA


I guarantee you will leave his workshop a better dog trainer and helper and I believe he has made mention to me that he watches your videos and likes your work


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

I've heard alot of nice things about Greg and look forward to meeting him when he comes in the area.....I had a great time working dogs with Paavo and will be doing it again tomorrow morning...oh yeah...Chico ran 6 blinds and was totally clean  TS


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice Troy! I'm really digging Chico. Love the videos


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Shawn...Chico is a pretty nice GSD and I feel we're really starting to fix some of the issues that were created by bad training...anyway...not 100% yet but certainly on the right track...Here's some training footage from earlier today at the Paavo Paplia workshop....Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBKOeJWf4Qg


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some training footage from earlier today of some sport training with American Bulldogs...Thanks for viewing.TS

AB Lily...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGipLPapsug

AB Friday...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EnCuWkiF_g

AB Bugsy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEWWOKPhx8o


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice work, Troy. 

If you don't mind me asking.. I'm not sure how similiar the AB is to the Boxer in protection work, but did you have to do much to keep Lily clean in the guarding? Our Boxer is dirty dirty dirty (hits with his chin).. we had a great session with Chris Becher this past weekend and he showed us the techniques they use, which did start to be effective with him.. We've also gotten some good methods from our TD and club helper, but I'm always interested in what has worked for others..


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

not to speak for Troy, but its dog specific. Some dogs will never touch and some dogs.... ugh.

For our dogs, we have tried many things but always wind up in the same place.... e-collar.

t


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I would agree, Tracey. But from what I've learned, strong working-line European Boxers (males _and_ females) as a breed generally need very significant corrections (or at the very least an e-collar as you mentioned) from the helper to combat this or anytime there's a new helper they'll immediately revert back to the bullying (bumping, barking, bumping, barking) behavior. 

Though this is our first working Boxer, from just watching various videos on youtube and talking to breeders all over the place, this bullying in the guarding work definitely seems to be an astonishingly common breed trait. Every dog is different, but I was curious if this is a trait commonly seen in ABs as well.

I'll mention that the few ABs I have seen working in person have all been clean though..


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Dave...Lily is a pretty compliant dog and it was very easy to teach her to be clean in the hold & bark and most of it was taught in the open field and than transferred to the blind....best of luck with your training and goals.

Here's some recent training footage...Thanks for viewing.TS



GSD Chico....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btt9iQveISM

AB Lily....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZQl0_CkGgo

GSD Buster.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u246zgf3Bks

AB Friday....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTN6kfZ2wBo

GSD Ozzy.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iy39KWNnvQ

GSD Dugen....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOByxV_Ja60


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Allot of nice work Troy and a nice crew.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mike...We have a nice heated barn that's fully matted if you're ever interested in some training over the Winter...TS


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Troy Seaton said:


> Thanks Mike...We have a nice heated barn that's fully matted if you're ever interested in some training over the Winter...TS



Must be nice.. haha this the place I remember seeing in your AB Louie's training clip a while back? Trying to find something similar for our group.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Dave....I don't believe Screwy has ever been to this place..I'll have to check out some old vids to know for sure.....basically 1,800 sq foot building with heat that has higher end rubber mats down......we did some work in there a few days ago and it was NICE  

Just sharing some training footage with the board...Thanks for viewing.TS

Pam & Lily....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ1xsyYP8to

Terri & Friday....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkUMUnJHxP0


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Sharing some training footage of some Bulldogs from yesterday...Thanks for viewing.TS

AB Lily.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oMwDVelrn0

AB Friday....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bnPr44oFiI

AB Bugsy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZbjFWcyCv0


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey troy as always great work! Love seeing the progression of each of the dogs you work with. I did want to say I saw your boy mugsy the other day at training and he is definately an athletic dog!! Im very excited to see how each of your puppies progress and hope to see alot more of them! They all look to be clear, driven and athletic!!


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Amanda for the kind words  Best of luck with all your training goals. TS


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Just sharing some training footage from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnWwJenI2zo

GSD Buster...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6S8Wa7szN4

GSD Malachai....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPpdxlPkP4w


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

We had a pretty nice training day on Sunday out in Kirkland,IL...Al Govednik came out with some of his Club members and his Wife & Brother Jeff...we also had folks from Turner Junction Sch Club come out plus all the regulars....It was a great time but now I need some rest/recovery in the whirl pool...  TS

GSD Chico....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV5y3bWXv9c

AB Friday....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIrgFO5pGoo

GSD Buster....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzqXsE86CcA

Bouvier Warfie......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJEd6tAgt1c

AB Hasta.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48CHPWvL5gE

GSD Ozzy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A4vF-o3wT0

AB Lily....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJNTj4I0V-g

GSD Duggen.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPEfI2eKEiA

GSD Malachai.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9sbiCqwwaM


----------

